# Running out of app space?



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My Fire gave me the message this afternoon that I am running out of app storage space. I have downloaded perhaps a dozen apps, mostly games. Under device settings, it says I have 5.03 gigs of storage out of 6.54. Does anyone know how they parse storage? Seems to me I should have plenty of room, particularly since I have one document (the User's Guide) and one book (the dictionary), and one movie. There are 33 apps total, which includes the ones that are installed by default.

I've emailed CS, but was curious if anyone else had run into this. I even restarted the Fire, and the message was still there.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I have 95 apps and no error message saying I have too much.  Something is quirky.  I don't know how they divey up the storage so I can't help you there.  I don't have any movies or music downloaded but I do have about 40mb of pdf documents.  My storage space shows 5.19g of 6.54 available.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm no computer guy...far from it ...

But mine says :

                           TOTAL           FREE
SD card                 5.00GB          4.88GB
A2SD                   49.53GB         29.57
Internal Storage     1.09 GB          861MB
System Storage      504MB           226MB  

No movies stored, maybe 100 books (but they are on the cloud) , no games , no music no videos,and about 30 apps..

I have no clue what A2SD is but I'm using a chunk ..


Bob G


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had this message also and there is a thread on the amazon forums about it. I have loads of free space as I haven't put any books into the fire.  I deleted a couple of apps, and have now downloaded more than before I got that message so maybe try doing that and it might reset itself?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I deleted a couple of apps, and have now downloaded more than before I got that message so maybe try doing that and it might reset itself?


I did delete a couple, but I haven't downloaded any more. I emailed CS from the Fire, and they said if it happens again to call. I've had it happen on my phone a couple of times, so maybe it's an Android "undocumented feature".  Hopefully removing an app or two lets it recalculate storage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

3.66 out of 6.54 GB available.  I haven't gotten a message.

Bob, you're using a 3rd party app to get that detail?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't understand the reference to an SD card, Bob?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Androids sometimes call the internal disk an sd card.  So you can have an internal sd card and an external sd card (which is the normal kind)


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Movies take up a huge amount of space (usually between 1-2 Gb)  if.you just keep the movie.in the cloud that should free up space. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, after deleting one app, I no longer get that message. I think it may have been Android miscalculating. I hope so anyway, as I have 5.06 gigs of free space.



> Movies take up a huge amount of space (usually between 1-2 Gb) if.you just keep the movie.in the cloud that should free up space.


  I would, but the almost-three grandson needs entertainment sometimes if we go out to dinner!


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

AndroXplorer is a good app to show internal and external storage.  It's my understanding that the apps go into internal storage, about 1.1 GB.  Everything else goes into external, about 5 GB.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The space that movies take up is relevant only where your total space is becoming scarce.  I had no movies, no books and just a few apps and was getting this message. However as I posted above, removing just a couple of apps and reinstalling seemed to fix the problem.


----------

